# I'm done here, thank you!



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

I been with y'all at CWI for years. My story of being cheating on is old, nothing out of the ordinary, from the hundreds here. I have done my time in the pit. I have learned a lot, so much more than than I can express in words on a message board. Mori, AlmostR, LordM, Sara, JellyB, Turnera, AC... just to name a few your insight has been so helpful. 

I think this last thread on Forgiveness just told me that my time is done. Please keep pressing on for those "young copers" that just don't get it. 

I might stop in for a look but my days posting are over... I'm done. 

Good Bye... All.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

bye  but good luck!

And thanks!!!!


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

RWB,

Chime in when you feel like.....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

See ya RWB, thanks for your contributions, feel free to drop in any time.


----------

